# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 44)



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2019)

*What saws do you have in your shop to use when building projects. Do you need a variety of saws to actually get things done, or just a few?*
*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
Why don't you have an avatar yet!?*


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 27, 2019)

I think I have them all, lol. I use a variety of saws depending on the task at hand. Both power and hand saws. Really have a liking of Japanese style pull saws. I'm a power tool guy that likes hand tools.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2019)

I have a table, band and miter saw for power tools. A couple of handsaws that get used only if I can't get it done with one of the power saws, not really a hand tool person.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Oct 27, 2019)

I mostly work with a table saw, band saw, radial arm saw, and scroll saw. Never been that good with hand saws :(

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 27, 2019)

all kinds from a little LN dovetail- that I love to use to a 21" bandsaw- ya need as many saws as will fit and then a couple more.....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Hill (Oct 27, 2019)

Because of the way I started woodworking, I have a good selection. I do have a Shopsmih— that by itself is several- but have separate bandsaws( a -14 in. with riser , 18 in), miter/cut off, scroll, power saw, assortment of handsaws— thinking about a Japanese one. Even have saw blades for my rotary rools— kind of tricky to use. I’m been blessed with a very understanding soul mate.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 27, 2019)

I've got a multitude of power saws, and a handful of hand saws.
Everything from a keyhole saw up to a RAS.
Each one is useful in it's own way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 27, 2019)

I have quite a variety of saws, but I mainly use my bandsaw whenever possible. For whatever reason it just seems like the safest, easiest way for me.
I have two table saws and just don't like the things! I would (and have) ripped boards with my chainsaw so that I didn't have to use a table saw. Yes, it's a gas chainsaw and yes, I have used it in the house.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Oct 27, 2019)

Two rip saws, two crosscut saws, one CC backsaw, one rip tenon saw, one DT saw. Two coping saws.
tablesaw, bandsaw, sawzall, chainsaw and skillsaw.
I think that’s all I use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Oct 27, 2019)

Started WW on an extreme budget, so everything I did for many years was handtool only. Cheap to find saws at garage sales and bring them back to life.

Ive got six backsaws of various configurations for joinery, about 12 other handsaws for general work, four coping saws, and at least two flush cut saws. 

Also have table saw, small bandsaw, three circular saws and a fifty year old jig saw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Oct 28, 2019)

I use power saws most of time, but I do have a collection of old hand saws that I use when the need arises.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 28, 2019)

Table saw and band saw get used the most,probably because they are the only 2 in the garage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 28, 2019)

I have a seesaw in my shop

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2019)

Tclem said:


> I have a seesaw in my shop


Does Paxton know you have that?


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 29, 2019)

As Tony said. Using my bandsaw more and more because my table saw is of the compact/contractor style and just dont' have room yet for it to be up all the time. Circular saw gets used depending on project. And then when I get mad I get the sawsall out!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 29, 2019)

I have many options, some I have 2 of but I find myself using the bandsaw most often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 29, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Does Paxton know you have that?


He built it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 29, 2019)

Good question but complex answers I suspect. In order of acquired...
*Craftsman VS Scroll Saw*- Only second power tool I bought, at age 16. (Lets just say over 40 years ago). Used to cut holes in roof and sides of several of my own and others vehicles for windows and sunroofs back in the customization of vans era. Still have it and runs like a champ, but I don’t use them often. I have a newer Bosch that is a high end portable and quieter than the Craftsman but I tend to go for the Craftsman most often.
*Milwaukee Circular Saw*- indispensable for outdoor projects and decks especially. I came across a model that is reversed from standard, much better for right handed users.
*Craftsman Radial arm saw* - First big power tool and stayed in basements for renovation work. Got rid of after buying compound miter saw.
*Milwaukee HD Sawzall*- What s beast. It’s one step down from most powerful of the line and it never fails to perform. I’ve even used it to cut 1-1/4” O1 tool steel for a jig one time. With the right blade, it’ll cut thru anything. Invaluable when I did demolition work as part of renovation in house. If I had to choose keeping the Sawzall or Circular Saw...Sawzall would win.
*Craftsman Contractor Table Saw* - The ripping king. I had to really dig in and tune it to prevent ugly kickbacks as well as using guard with riving knife. Gets used about 20% of sawing needs for my projects.
*Bosch 10” Sliding Compound Miter Saw*- Love this saw and the cool stand it’s on. I look forward to projects requiring tight tolerances and miter cuts. Most recent projects making Celtic Knot peppermill blanks. Overall not used alot, but it’s portable and takes up little room, and does everything I used a RAS for.
*Jet 14” Closed Base Bandsaw*- Bought shortly after starting into woodturning and is most used saw in general. 
*Vintage Craftsman Horizontal Bandsaw*- Given to me in non-working condition, I brought back to life and use it for cutting steel bar for hollowing jigs and tools. Stays plugged in and ready to use.
*Japanese Backsaw*- Well, everyone should have one of these. If I don’t feel like digging out a power saw and need to cut up to a 2x4, I grab this saw. Smaller version stays next to lathe to cut nubbins from piece. This is undoubtedly my most used saw, or close second to bandsaw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 30, 2019)

Tclem said:


> I have a seesaw in my shop



A C-saw might be more useful for you...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

